# Plugging in an EHU...



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is it MH first then power source or vice versa?

By power source I mean fixed point on a site or a genny

ta

Graham


----------



## hommes (Sep 9, 2006)

Into the van first, then the site hook up point. It's safer that way because the cable is not live until it's all unwound and plugged in.
Then to unplug, remove at site hook up point first for the same reason.

Dave.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tidy

Cheers but

Graham


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Why*

Hi,
Just thought I would point out that with the modern electronics it is advisable to switch off the main 240volt control box, plug in your cable as outlined above and then switch the control box back on. The reverse is true when you unplug the cable. Apparently it is a fail safe proceedure for stopping spikes upsetting the 12volt side of the system through the charger.

Cheers....... Ned


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Unplugging*

Amazing how these threads develop.............I know to plug in the van first so nothing to be learned so move on.........hang on a minute

Ned could you say a little bit more about switching the control box off first as I just plug in and out as required and I am aware our Electrobloc does not have the OVP protection.

The control box is difficult to access......what is the worst that could happen ..........a fuse blown.........or 12v system fried.

Oh no something else to worry about !!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Of course, if you have the new wireless EHU the question doesn't arise.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes van first, you're then holding a flexible cable for a large portable appliance, think of it as a big toaster.
Bd..


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Where does the bread go? :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

In the fridge. Some people.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

erneboy said:


> In the fridge. Some people.


Unless it's blue then it's on the bird table........... :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

some people will just milk a thread for all it's worth.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The answer is, dangerously, not given in the thread title.

"plugging in a EHU"

One is, I hope, plugging INTO an EHU.

As previously responded, prior to the threads degeneration, one first connects the cable SOCKET into the van chassis PLUG and then the cable PLUG into the EHU post SOCKET.

Disconnection is the reverse, ie post first and van second.

That assumes that you have done all the appropriate checks for so-called (but mis-named) "reverse polarity", RCD trip efficacy, not to mention voltage and frequency.

In fact if you do the whole process in bare feet on wet grass you will soon know if you have got it wrong!

PS Wireless EHU? That is so old hat.

I have the new magnetic system. Doubles up as a van leveller. 

MagLev - geddit?


----------

